

Ask HN: how much you pay for turning your prototype into web app MVP? - thisisnotclear

We are based in Europe. We have good skills to appi-fy your prototype&#x2F;mockups into a web application. How  do we acquire customers for this service?
======
mjankowski
so you are basically a software house fishing for clients here?

